# What Yeast To Use In Ginger Beer?



## tanukibrewer (12/4/12)

Gday All
Have just made up 38L of Ginger beer using 2kits,4 kg of dextrose,some frozen wort leftover from a german ale I did a few weeks ago for a bit of colour.Anyway have just found a pack of 1056 American Ale yeast sitting in the fridge and I am thinking of smacking it and pitching it into to the ginger beer later tonight.
Has anyone had experience of using good liquid yeasts with ginger beer instead of the dried stuff that came with the cans???Would the flavour profile of the 1056 suit the Ginge flavour???


----------



## kelbygreen (12/4/12)

not sure but you have made it up so you have to pitch something ASAP


----------



## bum (12/4/12)

1056 is pretty neutral and wouldn't fight the ginger much )or at all even, IMO). 

Having said that, if you've got enough dry yeast to cover it then use that. Yeast selection is less critical in a GB, for my money, but a single smackpack will be underpitching.


----------



## Wimmig (12/4/12)

bum said:


> 1056 is pretty neutral and wouldn't fight the ginger much )or at all even, IMO).
> 
> Having said that, if you've got enough dry yeast to cover it then use that. Yeast selection is less critical in a GB, for my money, but a single smackpack will be underpitching.



I'd be going multiple..or a big starter.


----------



## bum (12/4/12)

Yeah, pretty much.

If he had, say, three pack of kit yeast I'd be using that instead, myself. Time and bang for buck and all that.


----------



## tanukibrewer (12/4/12)

Ginge is cooling down in the fermenting fridge,so I have just gone ahead and smacked the pack,will do up a starter over night and pitch it in the morning.Give it a go got nothing to lose


----------



## kelbygreen (12/4/12)

not sure a starter will matter in 12 hours?? it needs to grow the yeast cells and 12 hrs or less is prob asking alot. You prob will be better off smacking it waiting for it to swell in the morning and be active then pitch into the wort straight up. Or throw both the kit yeasts in and tomorroe put the smack pack (after it swelled) into a sterile jar and top up with cool boiled water (or if its small enough cap it as is) then make a starter later.


----------



## Nevalicious (13/4/12)

tanukibrewer said:


> Ginge is cooling down in the fermenting fridge,so I have just gone ahead and smacked the pack,will do up a starter over night and pitch it in the morning.Give it a go got nothing to lose



Too little too late I reckon. You made up two kit GB's but had no yeast on hand ready to use? 

Bum is right, you'll be underpitching. For shits and giggles, how old is the smackpack?Not that it matters, it could be manufactured yesterday, and you'd still be under pitching. I'd be pitching the kit yeasts and putting it down to experience. 

FWIW, I made a tasty highly attenuated (very dry) GB a couple of months back using US05. Went from ~1.040 to 1.002

Good luck


----------



## Dazza88 (13/4/12)

I used belgian saison yeast Slurry, 3724, on a gb. Pitched at 36, wenr fg in three days, sub 1.000. Taste great. 
In your situation would have just gone the kit yeast or now get that smack pack on asap.


----------

